# Como alimentar un celular sin batería desde la batería de un vehículo



## rgalvanj (Jun 5, 2009)

He tratado de alimentar a un equipo celular nokia (por ejemplo uno sencillo como el modelo 1112b), pero no lo he logrado. Necesito diseñar una fuente que me proporcione los 3.7 vcd a partir de los 12 vcd de la batería del vehículo, pero encuentro que dentro de las baterías de los celulares se tiene un circuito electrónico y no he logrado identificar para que sirve cada uno de los 3 bornes.  La idea es no ocupar una batería para operar el equipo. ¿alguno me puede orientar? ¿en donde puedo investigar esto?. gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo (Jun 5, 2009)

Solo tienes que alimentar el celular con los 3.7V que te pide el celular para operar,  2 de las 3 patitas de la bateria son la alimentacion, positivo y tierra, y la otra patita es para cargar la bateria, no recuerdo si se pone a positivo o tierra para que cargue la bateria, pero no la ocupas. puedes poner un regulador 7805 en los 12V de la bateria del vehiculo y poner a la salida 2 diodos de silicio para que te consuman alrededor de 1.2 a 1.4V y asi tendras a la salida entre 3.8 y 3.6V.


----------



## rgalvanj (Jun 5, 2009)

Sigo teniendo problemas. Si tomo de la bateria solo 2 bornes (los extremos), y los conecto al equipo, el celular si prende, pero no reconoce el sim. ¿Tendra alguien alguna sugerencia o el diagrama del circuito que viene en la base de la batería?
también probé puenteando el de enmedio con el negativo (si uno mide la bateria, de enmedio al extremo que es + da 3.9v  y de + al extremo negativo da 3.93 v.
Por lo anterior en el equipo hice un puente del borne de enmedio al negativo, y alimente externamente desde su batería usando solamente los bornes de los extremos (dejando libre el de enmedio). El celular intenta prender, pero se apaga (no se baja el voltaje)


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Esto es lo que encontré sobre las terminales de la batería de un *nokia 1100*:





dice que el tercer terminal debe estar conectado para poder funcionar pues lo usa para identificar el "tamaño" de la batería y para saber en que modo debe encender el celular

olvide comentarte que como en el nokia 1100 es necesario conectar esa tercer terminal. 

te recomiendo que consigas una batería vieja de tu celular y la abras para ver como esta conectada esa tercer terminal. 

asi podrás reproducir en tu fuente la conexión que trae la batería y tu celular va a funcionar...

yo no tengo celulares nokia, así que no tengo como conseguir una batería para abrirla...


----------



## rgalvanj (Jun 12, 2009)

Abrí una batería y en la parte superior (negra), tiene un circuito integrado y todo un circuito electrónico.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Ene 14, 2010)

Gracias a ese circuito sensa cuando la bat esta cargada o descargada y la temperatura, en caso de sobrecarga asi corta el suministro en el momento de la carga.

Por eso es necesario el uso de esa 3er pata.

Saludos


----------



## jvildosola (Sep 13, 2011)

Quería aportar con mi experiencia, sobretodo en el modelo de teléfono que se expresa acá.

Bueno, para hacer trabajar el teléfono normalmente, se debe colocar una resistencia aprox a los 62k entre negativo y la patilla del centro, otra cosa, lo mejor es hacer el cto con un LM317 en ves de un 7805, verán que trabaja de maravillas, y no requiere un disipador muy escandaloso, yo uso de los más pequeños y nada de temperatura, lleva además una resistencia de 560ohm y otra de 210ohm, más otros componentes, pero para ello mejor busquen por ahí como hacer un regulador con el LM317, es muy simple. 
Si alguien llegara a interesarse por el circuito, me escribe y se lo puedo enviar por correo.
Saludos.


----------



## eduedu (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro... me gustaria hacer una pregunta, talvez no es el lugar pues el tema es levemente diferente, pero veo que aca estan los q entienden del tema....

estoy tratando de hacer un proyecto para la universidad la cual es un aparato alimentado por 4V(el cual bajo a 3.3V con diodos zenner, para alimentar a un micro de ese voltaje)

el micro se encarga de supervisar algunas cosas... hasta aca todo bien

me gustaria agregarle una bateria del tipo BL-5C por ejemplo (nokia 1100, igual al posteado aca), para que alimente en caso de perder la tension fija...

mi pregunta es... como debo hacer las conexiones con respecto a la tercera pata que aca se menciona para cargar la bateria?

para cargar estube viendo circuitos con el LM317..

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jvildosola (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola eduedu, en realidad para cargar la bateria no debes preocuparte de nada, solo conectar negativo y positivo donde corresponde, lo que si, debes alimentar a lo menos con 5 volt, si te fijas en los cargadores para los moviles que explicas, te daras cuenta que el voltaje que muestra es algo superior a 5 volt, la patilla del centro de la bateria es la que indica en el telefono, la cantidad de carga que esta tiene o esta tomando, pero si no tienes algo que te muestre como en el telefono, no será necesario que la conectes, si te fijas en el cargador, este lleva solamente dos cables + y -, la conexión con la patilla del centro, la lleva la bateria en el interior. Espero no haber sido muy complicado para explicar y se entienda.
Saludos.


----------



## eduedu (Sep 15, 2011)

muchas gracias jvildosola

voy a probar con lo q me dijiste

arme este circuito segun tus indicaciones y algunas cosas que vi por ahi... todavia no probe pero espero hacerlo cuando consiga los componentes

el circuito funciona (en teoria, ya q la simulacion asi lo comprueba) de la siguiente manera

cuando se tiene en la entrada 5V se carga la bateria a travez del diodo D3, y por medio de D1 se alimenta al circuito

el Diodo D2 es un zenner, que en conjunto con la resistencia R1 hace que al sistema le llegue 3.3V

en caso de que se corte la entrada (o sea los 5V) la bateria empieza a energizar el sistema por medio de D4

D3 y D1 evitan que la corriente de la bateria vaya hacia la entrada

si por ahi estoy cometiendo algun error que no veo en la simulacion, favor de corregirme

dejo el circuito para asi dar mi grano de arena al foro


----------



## pepechip (Sep 15, 2011)

Es importanto colocar un condensador electrolitico de 1000uf lo mas cerca posible del telefono, ya que en ocasiones el telefono necesita picos de corriente y al caer la tension, lo interpreta como un error de bateria y se apaga.


----------



## jvildosola (Sep 16, 2011)

Gracias por el dato pepe, aunque menos mal que a mi nunca me ha fallado ningun telefono, creo que la tecnica esta en la resistencia que se coloca en el telefono, sin ella algunos simplemente no prenden, otros dañan el circuito, todo lo soluciono con la resistencia de puente y hasta ahora ninguna falla.


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2012)

¿Les funciona el inveto?

Estoy haciendo pruebas con un movil  y espero controlar las camara y zoom con un PIC.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 18, 2012)

Bueno, perdón por revivir el tema.

A mí me funcionó esto de las imágenes, para hacer un cargador para Nokia 1108. Con una fuente variable, la ajusté a lo mismo que arrojaba el cargador original (8.5 v) y me tocó ponerle una resistencia en serie de 15 Ω en el ramal positivo. Usé el conector original, el cual corté previamente de un cargador original.

Fué la única manera. No le encuentro explicación. Al parecer necesita una pequeña carga puesta de esa forma.

Seee!!!, todavía uso ese celular. Solo lo cambiaré cuando se me dañe. Llevo diciendo eso tres años!!! y lo tengo desde que salió al mercado.

Duro de matar!!!


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola:

Es bueno saber estas cosas. ¿Cómo llegaste a esa conclición para llegar a probar una resistencia en serie?

Las fuentes conmutadas si tiene resistecia pequeña de carga para que no ve vaya abajo. No puede estar en vacío.







http://www.ikkaro.com/cargador-movil

Buen trabajo.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 18, 2012)

BUSHELL dijo:


> A mí me funcionó esto de las imágenes, para hacer un cargador para Nokia 1108. Con una fuente variable, la ajusté a lo mismo que arrojaba el cargador original (8.5 v) y me tocó ponerle una resistencia en serie de 15 Ω en el ramal positivo. Usé el conector original, el cual corté previamente de un cargador original.
> 
> Fué la única manera. No le encuentro explicación. Al parecer necesita una pequeña carga puesta de esa forma.


Llegue a la misma conclusión por otro camino, use un diodo porque la variación de tensión en mi caso era bastante menor.
No me sorprende que el cargador sea una fuente de corriente constante en realidad.
Al final abandoné, fui al mercado informal y adquirí el cargador de auto para Nokia, 20 ARS


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 27, 2012)

Estoy desilusionado.

El comentario que hice anteriormente y las fotos y todo eso, funciona, siempre y cuando lo haga desde una fuente variable conectada a la red (un lm317 en configuración regulador de voltaje).
Incluso con una fuente de PC.

Pero no funciona si a la entrada del lm317 conecto una bateria de plomo.(una de moto), que es realmente con lo que la quiero hacer cargar en la práctica.

Tienes alguna explicación e idea de cómo puedo cargar mi nokia con dicha batería?

Si. Definitivamente los cargadores Nokia son especiales. Es de anotar que no funcionó lo de poner el diodo ni poner la resistencia.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Meta (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola:

Antes de probar baterías de ácido de plomo, prueba co nuna fuente de PC normal.

Si esta funciona, tiene que hacerlo dicha batería. En tal caso, la batería no está del todo bien.

Saludo.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 28, 2012)

Con una fuente de PC normal, que da 11.8 v. anda muy bien. El celular empieza a cargar.
Con una fuente variable, conectada a la red de 60 Hz (115 VAC), el celular carga bien.

En cambio con una bateria de moto, que estaba en 8.5 v (Descargada) no carga: Pone el mensaje: "No está cargando".

La recargué a 9v= "No está cargando". Lo mismo en 10 v y 10.5 v. Ya no carga más, pues veo que tiene una celda mala. Pero no necesito más, pues el celular solo me pide 8.5 v para que me dé el añorado mensaje: "Cargando".

No les parece raro? Lo único en común que tienen las fuentes que sí cargan el celular, es que ambas se conectan a la red...pero a su salida, supongo que son voltajes bien "planitos"...(sin componentes de alterna ni switching.) Y bien planitos son los que obtengo de la batería de moto.

Mientras me consigo una bateria que esté sana y buena (+ regulador lm317 para bajar a 8.5 v), tienen alguna idea de qué puede estar pasando?


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2012)

Cuando pongas el regulador LM317 ya nos cuentan, si, esa batería está mal, no solo por tensión, sino la capacidad de entregar corriente que no has nombrado ni comprobado. Por eso la fuente del PC funciona bien.

Réstale 12V -5 V = 7V, casi está lo que quires de la fuente del PC. Te proporciona corriente. Coge una bombilla de luz de moto y ponlo en la batería. En el tester te puede dar 12V por poner un ejemplo, pero no es capaz de encender la luz, simplemente porque la batería no da para más, no sirve.

Saludo.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 28, 2012)

Como me mortificaba la duda, fuí y compré una bateria nueva. La compré seca. Full carga.

Conecté al regulador LM317, etc..resistencia en serie de 15 ohm, tal como describí antes.

Y sabes qué?  Tenías razón, Meta.  El celular se puso contento y ahora si carga!!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2012)

Felicidades.

¿Puedes poner algunas fotos?

Lo de las baterías lo se por experiencias reparando SAI/UPS que usan mucho baterías ácido de plomo.







Un saludo.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 28, 2012)

Anexo el Pdf que es la ficha técnica de la batería que compré. Justo esa. La dejaré para pruebas en mi banco de trabajo, ya que no tenía una y es importante tenerlas. Parece buena.

Parece que la batalla de cómo recargar una bateria de celular, a partir de una batería de auto, la hemos ganado. Aún con los celulares Nokia, que son un poco mañosos de cargar así.
Los demás celulares, de otras marcas y modelos, al parecer, es refácil hacerlo. Basta con hacer un regulador ajustable(me encanta el LM317) cuya salida sea parecida al voltaje de su adaptador original (5v) y listo. Prueba superada.

De nuevo gracias.


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2012)

¿La batería del Nokia no será uno de 3.7V?

Tipo Ion-Litio por saber.

De estas te pueden valer y cuestan 10€.




Batería de Polímero de Litio (LIPO) de una célula que proporciona una salida de 3.7V/1000mAh. Con unas dimensiones de 50 x 35 x 4.7 mm y un peso aproximado de 25 gr.  es ideal para todo tipo de aplicaciones en general y micro robótica en particular. Se puede cargar con nuestro cargador FU-CLI1000 
*SOBRE LAS BATERIAS LIPO*
 Ingeniería de Microsistemas Programados S.L. no asume ninguna responsabilidad en caso de fallo debido a la incorrecta manipulación de estas baterías, por lo que sugerimos se lean las siguientes particularidades y precauciones que se deben tener en cuenta.
_*VENTAJAS:*_


Alta densidad de energía, prácticamente dobla a las de NiMh
Escaso volumen y en un formato plano que permiten alojarlas en muy poco espacio.
Alto voltaje por célula (3.7V). Se pueden adquirir asociadas en paquetes de varias células
Muy baja resistencia interna lo que permite aprovechar prácticamente el 100% de su energía
 _*INCONVENIENTES:*_


No admiten cargas rápidas. Como mínimo se tardará al menos 1 hora en cargarlas
Se necesita un cargador específico para ellas.
No toleran cortocircuitos, sobrecargas, excesos de temperatura, perforaciones, etc.. *¡¡ PUEDEN LLEGAR A INFLAMARSE !!*
Tampoco toleran sobre consumos o descargas profundas. En este caso se acorta su vida y pueden quedar inutilizadas.
Número limitado de ciclos de carga (unos 300 según el fabricante)
El propio envejecimiento de la batería va reduciendo su vida útil.


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 10, 2012)

pepechip dijo:


> Es importanto colocar un condensador electrolitico de 1000uf lo mas cerca posible del telefono, ya que en ocasiones el telefono necesita picos de corriente y al caer la tension, lo interpreta como un error de bateria y se apaga.



Bueno, pongo el siguiente link de un blog. Por si a alguien le sirve. Además, copy and paste de lo que dice.

http://bactering.blogspot.com/2010/09/empezando-encender-los-moviles-sin.html

Además subo la imagen. Es que en el foro, lo encontraré más fácil en le futuro.

_"Para empezar vamos a poner en marcha el móvil con una fuente de alimentación y así poder prescindir de la batería y la carga de la misma. No es necesario pero de esta forma se pueden reutilizar móviles.

El móvil se alimenta de la batería. Alimentando con una fuente de alimentación hay que tener en cuenta los picos de consumo que realiza al establecer comunicación. Los picos son elevados, unos 2 amperios, pero de corto intervalo. Por ello con una fuente de 1 amperio es más que suficiente. Para evitar problemas hay que colocar un condensador electrolítico de 2.200 uF (micro faradios) cerca de la toma de la batería. Colocando uno mayor se tendrán menos problemas. Ahora falta engañar al cargador interno del móvil. El terminal central de la batería se encarga de controlar la temperatura de carga. Colocando dos resistencias en serie de 33k entre el terminal central y el negativo arranca sin problemas. El valor es debido a que no tenia otras a mano. Recordar que esto se ha montado con piezas que voy teniendo por el taller. Lo cierto es que ha arrancado perfectamente un Nokia y un Siemens. De no arrancar la solución es colocar un potenciómetro ajustable e ir variando el valor entre 33k y 80k aproximadamente. Luego se mide el valor y se coloca una fija. De no tener el valor: ver el más aproximado, medir el valor en el ajustable y probar. Alimentando con 4V el indicador del móvil es del 95%. EL VALOR DE la resistencia 33K ha se sustituirse por el de 66K.

Se puede aplicar 3,7 V incluso 3,6V. Con una fuente de alimentación estabilizada de 5V, colocando dos diodos en serie ( 0,7V + 0,7V) Es suficiente caída de tensión. El 1n4007 funciona bien ya que los picos no le afectan. Tampoco hay que pasarse con el tamaño del condensador ya que eso podría destruir los diodos. Un condensador descargado es visto como un cortocircuito. (Esto se podrá calcular, ya se enlazará cuando se calcule la fuente de alimentacíon)."_


----------



## Meta (Abr 10, 2012)

Hola:

Muy bueno la Web, es bueno compartir información de este tipo.

Tengo el Nokia N70 y otro E50 o algo así. Al menos en el N70 si dejo grabando un vídeo, al rato se guarda los minutos grabados y se detiene la grabación. Por lo qu eveo, pondré en cada botón del movil incluido el apagado cables directamente a un PIC para controlarlo.

En cuanto a la batería, prefiero ponerle uno que dure mucho tiempo.


----------



## Meta (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola:

¿Alguien ha hecho alimentar un movil con una fuente de alimentación sin baterías del propio movil?

Al menos usar una batería de 12V - 7Ah y recargador.






Lo quiero hacer así para usarlo como cámara de vigilancia.

Un saludo.


----------



## jvildosola (Ago 27, 2012)

No he usado de esas mismas baterias, pero si una convencional de vehiculo, elimino la bateria del telefono y fabrico un circuito que me entregue la misma energia que entrega la bateria, con un lm317 y otros componentes y coloco una resistencia entre la patilla del centro y negativo, las resistencias pueden variar entre los 33k a 62k y queda bastante bien.


----------



## fernando2010 (Ago 27, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Alguien ha hecho alimentar un movil con una fuente de alimentación sin baterías del propio movil?
> 
> ...



yo solde el cargador de cigarrera del celular directamente al + y - de la bateria del celular y uso una bateria de auto 12v 75 A  -celular sony ercicson z 300- a este le podes poner cualquier bateria de cualquier celular de 3.7v que anda al pelo


----------

